# Innis & Gunn Original Oak Aged Beer



## Snow (15/8/08)

Found this beer tonight at First Choice Liquor for $4.00 a stubby. There have been a couple of reviews on this site previously, but I just want to put my two thumbs up for this one.

It's made in Scotland, ages for 30 days in oak, then conditioned for a futher 47 days in stainless, I guess. 6.6% alcohol and it wonderfully malty with a caramel aftertaste and a lovely "woody" aroma and flavour that I didn't necessarily associate with oak maturation. Very tasty indeed and and at a comparatively good price.

I recommend trying it out!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Muggus (16/8/08)

This beer is truely awesome! Very different, but in a delicious way!
Only ever managed to try it over in the UK, glad to hear you can get it down here though! I might have to track some!


----------



## Ecosse (16/8/08)

One of my absolute favourites but unfortunately the local 1st Choice no longer stocks it  (though they now stock another two delicious Scottish ales  Skullsplitter and Old Engine Oil ).


----------



## Beer Guy (16/8/08)

Great dessert beer with creme Anglaise and apple pie.


----------



## kook (16/8/08)

I've tried two varieties of it from the brewery and neither really took my fancy. Really lacking in depth of flavour. I think I would prefer it if they bottle conditioned rather than pasteurised and force carbed.

I will admit though, it is very clean, and not a bad dessert beer as mentioned above.


----------



## Ecosse (16/8/08)

kook said:


> I've tried two varieties of it from the brewery and neither really took my fancy. Really lacking in depth of flavour. I think I would prefer it if they bottle conditioned rather than pasteurised and force carbed.
> 
> I will admit though, it is very clean, and not a bad dessert beer as mentioned above.



With as many lambics as you've got in the cupboard Kook I'm not surprised you find it a wee bit bland


----------



## Thirsty Boy (17/8/08)

kook said:


> I've tried two varieties of it from the brewery and neither really took my fancy. Really lacking in depth of flavour. I think I would prefer it if they bottle conditioned rather than pasteurised and force carbed.
> 
> I will admit though, it is very clean, and not a bad dessert beer as mentioned above.



hmmm, the stuff I had seemed to have enough sediment in the bottle to suggest that it had definitely been bottle conditioned. I liked it a lot and though it wasn't massively complex, it was up there. Perhaps they have a few different varieties ????

Creme Anglaise and apple pie - oh yeah, that'd work. Maybe a nice custard tart, the nutmeg would go really well with the oak

TB


----------



## kook (17/8/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hmmm, the stuff I had seemed to have enough sediment in the bottle to suggest that it had definitely been bottle conditioned. I liked it a lot and though it wasn't massively complex, it was up there. Perhaps they have a few different varieties ????
> 
> Creme Anglaise and apple pie - oh yeah, that'd work. Maybe a nice custard tart, the nutmeg would go really well with the oak
> 
> TB



They do have a few different bottlings (including some badged purely for supermarket chains in the UK), however I was under the impression they were all pasteurised / force carbed. Otherwise the bugs from the barrels will take hold and give the beer real barrel aged flavour


----------



## Tim (18/8/08)

I've had thi sone as well. I was largely unimpressed with it. I found it really bland. Anyhow, I blogged about it, so you can read my opinions here. (The Beer Diary)


----------

